# Shimano compact crank



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

You guys see the spec on this? Doesn't look so light, and comes with a 105 quality BB.
Kinda sucks. 885g. I guess they think that if you need a compact, you are not worthy of nice gear. ;-)
I sucked it up and installed the FSA SLKc. 


From CyclingNews:

Shimano FC-R700 compact crank

In one of the quietest product introductions ever, Shimano slipped a compact crank into its line-up of road components for 2006. Dubbed the FC-R700 it's not part of any specific component group, though Shimano says it's the same quality as its Ultegra parts.

Like almost ever other compact crank out there the FC-R700 uses 110m pitch circle diameter chainrings, a size that was extremely common in touring and mountain bikes back in the 80s and 90s, and was resurrected when the first compact cranks started appearing a few years ago. (In fact you could say it never really went away; a couple of manufacturers, including Ritchey, have used 110mm pitch for their road cranks for years.)

Shimano claims that the FC-R700 differs from other compact cranks in that the chainring teeth and pick-up gates are designed so that it will work well with a standard Shimano road bike front derailleur. Other makers of compact cranks are introducing compact-specific front derailleurs.

Our 175mm samples weigh 885g including the Shimano 105-level SM-FC5600 bottom bracket bearings.

MSRP: Not yet finalisedbut likely to be US$250 - US$275
More info: www.shimano.com

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Can't you use any of the new bottom brackets with it ? Why should Shimano make a Dura Ace quality compact crank ? How many people will really race on a compact? Dura Ace is a racing group, not a group for guys with fat wallets. I felt a little sick when they came out with a 7800 triple.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Can't you use any of the new bottom brackets with it ? Why should Shimano make a Dura Ace quality compact crank ? How many people will really race on a compact? Dura Ace is a racing group, not a group for guys with fat wallets. I felt a little sick when they came out with a 7800 triple.



DA 7800 triple is a bit ridiculous... actually its really ridiculous. you would think if they take riding seriously enough enough they'll be pretty strong... strong enough to at least push a double with a 12/27.

but a 36/50 mixed with an 11/21? that's pretty good for crits- a few guys on my team choose it- and win with it.

I currently race a 53/39 with an 11/23... but only becuase DA doesn't have compact cranks.

needless to say, we're not exactly as strong as freaking webcor or healthnet... but eh. 

I would be willing to pay for a DA compact double.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

You're saying weak(or not strong) people don't deserve quality/precise shifting? So the only choice should be a 39/53 and 12/27? Dang, this world sucks. Folks don't really want to buy a full crankset and a DA bb. What would you do with the 105 bb, just discard it?
If DA is only for racers, maybe Shimano could impliment a plan to only sell it to racers. You know, check for a license before selling to you. Kinda like guns...


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

rensho said:


> You're saying weak(or not strong) people don't deserve quality/precise shifting? So the only choice should be a 39/53 and 12/27? Dang, this world sucks. Folks don't really want to buy a full crankset and a DA bb. What would you do with the 105 bb, just discard it?
> If DA is only for racers, maybe Shimano could impliment a plan to only sell it to racers. You know, check for a license before selling to you. Kinda like guns...



can't you fit a 38T on a crank with a 130bcd?

and i think shimano only only reccomends using up to a 27t cassette. but i've gotten the DA9 der to work with a custom built 30 cassette before. 

38/30? that's pretty good. heh.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

rensho said:


> You're saying weak(or not strong) people don't deserve quality/precise shifting? So the only choice should be a 39/53 and 12/27? Dang, this world sucks. Folks don't really want to buy a full crankset and a DA bb. What would you do with the 105 bb, just discard it?
> If DA is only for racers, maybe Shimano could impliment a plan to only sell it to racers. You know, check for a license before selling to you. Kinda like guns...



whatever man. i want the compact DA built becuase I want to run a 36/50 and an 11/21. if someone wants to use it for other reasons than using a close ratio cassette, by hay-soos, let them.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

rensho said:


> You're saying weak(or not strong) people don't deserve quality/precise shifting? So the only choice should be a 39/53 and 12/27? Dang, this world sucks. Folks don't really want to buy a full crankset and a DA bb. What would you do with the 105 bb, just discard it?
> If DA is only for racers, maybe Shimano could impliment a plan to only sell it to racers. You know, check for a license before selling to you. Kinda like guns...



oh. i just realized you were probably talking to Grumpy.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

An idle string of thoughts...

Shimano are either making so much money that they're fat, overstuffed and couldn't raise the energy to design a compact, or they are flat out at factory capacity making their existing stuff. I often poke around in the two Performance Bikes shops in my neck of the woods and half their 'road bikes in a box' have compacts - Truvativ, FSA, WHY. Compacts are NEW! EXCITING! and help sell bikes to folk who "just gotta buy a bike" and want their new toy to have something different on it. If Shimano had really badly wanted a slice of that action, they'd have flogged themselves into a standstill to get one to market. 

A crankset is hardly rocket science after all, reducing the pitch less so.

The alternate (tongue in cheek mode to ON  ) is that the Great Shee-May-No has not only selected 39/53 as what we mortals should ride, but someone up there believes it too. Hence why should they make a compact?

Why buy a compactr? Well, don't know about you screamin' fit kids with 2% body fat and how big a gear you can't live without, but 30 or so years back, I got my first cat licence on a 52 x 14 and don't think I have improved at all since then. More so given that I took 29 years off. So, to be crushingly honest with myself, a 53 x 12 is not going to get dirty much on my bike. 

Right now, I have a 52 x 13 (it's amazing what you can get if you know what you want, rather than accepting being told what to have. It's a 13-25 105 cassette with a Shimano 52T off a triple and a 38T $20.00 Salsa I ordered from Performance) and will probably use that cassette when I go compact eventually.

My Ultegra 9 speed will probably end up being sold - the 39 is hardly used, the 53 is still in the box.

What I'd really like is to be able to buy the cranks / BB and spec what size rings I want. Is that all that tricky in this day and age?

Yeah, an old fart like me should get a triple. If I lived in Mountainsville, probably would - a Sugino with 26/36/46 too. But I figure I can haul my lardy body over the local hills on 34 x 25, so why complicate life?

Last idle thought - in 15 years, maybe someone will start selling 130mm pitch cranks with 39/53 as NEW! EXCITING! stuff and all the good little consumers will rush off to replace their so-yesterday 'compacts'.

Maybe I'll just really step outside of the marketing boundaries and slap a Campag Centuar CT alloy - that black stuff just won't look good on my new silver/red frameset - on the new bike. Which should incense the Campy Only lot, as my bike's mostly Ultegra  Heck, it's a chainset - push down, go forwards! Recall some guy called Jan Ullrich never griped over bendy Campag BB axles and cranks. 

But isn't this fun?

Dereck


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Cruzer2424 said:


> oh. i just realized you were probably talking to Grumpy.


 Yep, was replying to Mr Grumpy.


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

Apparently, nobody told you Shimano is releasing compact cranks for DA and Ultegra for 2006.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Apparently you were told and aren't sharing with us... ;-)


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Quality*

Grumpy and Cruzer,

Why are you so offended that Shimano would make a compact crank and possibly make it D/A level?

Why does a D/A triple make you sick?

If these products (or any product someone chooses to buy and use) improve the experience of a cyclist, then good for them and good for the company that offered it to them. 

Should a co-ed softball player not be able to purchase a new Easton carbon fiber bat?

Should someone who enjoys a nice Sunday morning drive down a twisty road, but has no plans of breaking the law, not be able to purchase a Porsche?

Just because I don't plan to run a marathon, should I not wear $100 athletic shoes?

I could go on and on with this list. But for our purposes, Dura Ace *IS* for guys with fat wallets. There are many, many more D/A groups sold on bicycles that will never see a road race, will never see a crit, will never see a TT, than D/A groups that will see organized USCF competition.


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

*Point/Counterpoint*

From a purely economic theoretical standpoint, the increased number of purchasers for DA parts would drive the price down, due to increased production and economies of scale. Of course, increased demand could be thought to counteract this, but Shimano knows that a above certain price point, the effect of diminishing returns begins.

Think about it: DA is only sold to racers. Say there are 50,000 racers in the world. But if purchasing was unrestricted, and 500,000 people bought DA groups, the price would HAVE to much less. It's the difference between a prototype and a production model.

SO...the fattie on the C-50 w/ DA-10 (TREASON!) on your Sunday ride makes your DA cheaper...and due to Shimano's technological trickle-down effect, improves the other groups as well.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

FLbiker said:


> Grumpy and Cruzer,
> 
> Why are you so offended that Shimano would make a compact crank and possibly make it D/A level?
> 
> ...



Please read my post again. lol


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*D/A triple*

Ok, I read it again. 

From your post:

"DA 7800 triple is a bit ridiculous... actually its really ridiculous. you would think if they take riding seriously enough enough they'll be pretty strong... strong enough to at least push a double with a 12/27."

What did I miss?


----------

